# Folding fillet knife.



## Steve H (May 26, 2022)

So. While I was checking out the KastKing site for fishing stuff. I saw a knife that got my attention.






Folding fillet knife. Hmm, this deserves a look see. Which means in Stevespeak. Buy it!





Nice quality. Rubberized grip to give a good gripe. 






Not small either. Nice flex on the blade. Blade is sharp. But I'll get it better yet. It has a hardened blade. And people say that it's a good quality steel. I'm waiting to give my judgement on this. First impressions are favorable. We'll see!


----------



## gmc2003 (May 27, 2022)

I wonder if it comes in a switchblade model? LOL
Nice looking knife Steve. I hope it works as advertised. 

Chris


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 27, 2022)

Steve that's a good looking knife. And easy to find in the boat with that colour. ( we clean most of our cod right out in the water before coming back in )

Does the joint feel strong where it folds

David


----------



## Steve H (May 27, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Steve that's a good looking knife. And easy to find in the boat with that colour. ( we clean most of our cod right out in the water before coming back in )
> 
> Does the joint feel strong where it folds
> 
> David



The joint feels solid and smooth. And locks firmly in place when open. I've read a couple reviews where the blade stopped locking in place. But overall. Very good reviews. For 22.00. I thought I'd try it out.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 27, 2022)

Great looking knife.  I need to sharpen mine but suck at it.  Just use those ones you pull knife threw.


----------



## Steve H (May 27, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Great looking knife.  I need to sharpen mine but suck at it.  Just use those ones you pull knife threw.


I have a three-stage electric one that works quite well.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 27, 2022)

Steve H said:


> I have a three-stage electric one that works quite well.


I have decent electric but use the knife to get the red out after.  I just ordered this to give a try.


----------



## Steve H (May 27, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I have decent electric but use the knife to get the red out after.  I just ordered this to give a try.


I'd be interested to see what you think about it.


----------



## Winterrider (May 27, 2022)

Steve, please give us an update on good/bad/ugly after usage for awhile. Interested. . .


----------



## sawhorseray (May 27, 2022)

A fine looking blade Steve, it should serve you well. I had a blade for ages that had a spoon on the handle end for gutting salmon. When it got knocked off my boat into the ocean I almost wanted to jump in after it, never found another like it. RAY


----------



## Nate52 (May 27, 2022)

That's a great idea. My filet knife is probably my second most used, after my chefs knife. It would be handy to be able to keep it in my back pocket.

I'm looking forward to how you like it.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 27, 2022)

Wow, I can't blame you for buying that !!
I'd like a report on it too.
I can't really fish any more, but Christmas isn't that far away---For Bear Jr.

Bear


----------



## Steve H (May 27, 2022)

I'll let you know guys. 
N
 Nate52
 it comes with a belt case for it as well. So, no pocket action needed.


----------



## clifish (May 27, 2022)

Steve H said:


> I'll let you know guys.
> N
> Nate52
> it comes with a belt case for it as well. So, no pocket action needed.
> View attachment 633048


Nice Steve,  I have several Kast King products and seem decent quality.  Have you seen their rod rack with the line spooler on it?









						KastKing V10LS Spooling Station and Rod Rack
					

The innovative V10LS Spooling Station Rod Rack makes it easy to spool your reels and manage all your fishing gear.




					kastking.com


----------



## Steve H (May 27, 2022)

clifish said:


> Nice Steve,  I have several Kast King products and seem decent quality.  Have you seen their rod rack with the line spooler on it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen their rod racks. But not this. Looks nice. You have this?


----------



## clifish (May 27, 2022)

Steve H said:


> I've seen their rod racks. But not this. Looks nice. You have this?


Not yet,  I probably will get it for PA.


----------



## clifish (May 31, 2022)

I just ordered a bunch of stuff yesterday, sunglasses, hat, lures and forgot to add the 15% off coupon code before I hit the pay button.  I sent an email at 11 pm last night and I woke up to emails of them refunding the coupon amount today.  That is customer service.


----------



## Steve H (May 31, 2022)

clifish said:


> I just ordered a bunch of stuff yesterday, sunglasses, hat, lures and forgot to add the 15% off coupon code before I hit the pay button.  I sent an email at 11 pm last night and I woke up to emails of them refunding the coupon amount today.  That is customer service.


Not a lot of that anymore.


----------



## clifish (May 31, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Not a lot of that anymore.


They are also based here on Long Island in Garden City.


----------



## Plinsc (May 31, 2022)

I’ve had good luck with the work sharp sharpening system, the basic one. They have fancier models like the Ken Onion, but I’m not a fancy guy.


----------



## Hijack73 (May 31, 2022)

I'm a fan of the orange.  I use an orange handled Morakniv for bait.  It stands out and when it's on the floor of a boat or in the sand at the surf - I don't have to work too hard to find it.


----------



## pineywoods (May 31, 2022)

Come on now Steve we're waiting for that report you need to go fishing  LOL see now you can tell your wife you had to go fishing to report on the knife. On a serious note it does look good I'll wait to see how you like it no rush here it's about to hot to catch much on the saltwater flats


----------



## Steve H (Jun 1, 2022)

pineywoods said:


> Come on now Steve we're waiting for that report you need to go fishing  LOL see now you can tell your wife you had to go fishing to report on the knife. On a serious note it does look good I'll wait to see how you like it no rush here it's about to hot to catch much on the saltwater flats


I'll be going next week. And I hope I'll catch something to use it on!


----------



## Steve H (Jun 2, 2022)

Well, I used it yesterday to trim up a pork shoulder for the smoker. Not exactly what it is meant for. But worked fine and is plenty sharp.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 2, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Well, I used it yesterday to trim up a pork shoulder for the smoker. Not exactly what it is meant for. But worked fine and is plenty sharp.


Thanks for reporting, Steve!!
Maybe Santa has one that will fit on Bear Jr's list.

Bear


----------

